# Found this this morning..really wild!!



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted before, but if you haven't seen it it's worth a look.. The video goes kinda slow, but it's worth bearing with it.. When it's over it appears to have a sibling out there too via the follow up links on youtube... This has got to be the wildest slot conversion I've run across!!! :freak: Anyone you know CJ????






UtherJoe


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Wow...*

Pretty wicked if I do say so my self...:thumbsup:

Would love to see the nitty gritty inner workings of that rig. Thanks for the link.

Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Talk about some engineering. Great to look at again! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ya the HOMPTA guys have been around for a while. Look up the link they should still have a site. They make some cool stuff.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ujoe,, 
Yes.. I know John Peckham.. I have actually raced on his original Monster Truck track, raced his original Gravedigger and cooked the motor in my truck "little foot"
John is a incredible person when it comes to "engineering' these little creations, I was with him a full week in Rochester and never come close to grasping his line of thought when it comes to building his creations. 
His Loyalty to H.O. racing and his ability to come up with new creations is pretty much second to no one.. 
I can't possibly relay what a great individual he is and how much he has contributed to H.O. racing I admit much of it is pretty much in the Rochester area, but at one time we had the H.O.M.T.P.A on an international level.. (England). 
For those of you with the LifeLike Monster truck sets,, those were basically developed based on JP's original design.. yes converted to plastic for the sake of production. Check out his monster truck building instructions, then look over the LL trucks.. 
tip: Johns trucks work better.. 
Chris


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I vote that as the winner of the custom car thread, Hank time to close it down!!


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

T-Jet Racer said:


> I vote that as the winner of the custom car thread, Hank time to close it down!!


man what did i just see. thats to much nice veido


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Pink Floyd Rocks and so does that truck...it is INCREDIBLE! 

Bob...thanks for posting that up UtherJoe...zilla


----------



## slotcar64 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all,
Glad you liked my video (don't forget to check out my other vids on youtube), and thanks Chris for the kind words.

FYI - incase your wondering, my HOMTPA site has moved. The new site URL link can be found on our local race group website...

hoscar . net

Don't forget to bookmark your point of intrest.

Later,
John Peckham


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*found this*

John does anybody sell pulling truck? i would like to get two. thanks


----------



## slotcar64 (Jan 27, 2009)

fordcowboy said:


> John does anybody sell pulling truck? i would like to get two. thanks


Not that I know of, but you can build a couple simple ones (Mod.2WD class) ...

1. Get a tyco 440, X2, HP7, whatever - preferably w/ some kind of truck body
2. remove any traction magnets or flux collectors
3. heat sink a #20 straight pin into the rear of the chassis - bend into hook shape
4. add weight to the nose (either inside, or better - build a bar out front to hang 'suitcase' weights - made from lead)
5. hook it to something....... and PULL


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> I vote that as the winner of the custom car thread, Hank time to close it down!!


Time to close it down? Shut yer mouth.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It didn't breathe fire.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

As I recall, there was a link to the website that had another video of the fire breathing part... I was never able to see it though.. It had to be cool as hayl!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've seen this video a dozen times.. and it never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't swear to it.. But , I believe there is a video of THOR , breathing fire onto the captured car.. 
This truck didn't exist when I visited John.. 
His Rocket truck is a kick too!! unfortunately too dangerous to run in a closed environment.So last I knew, it lived in a Controlled environment, nailed to a board , once lit off it does a great job of melting down a AFX body.. then,, there is "SuperDave" ,, the daredevil stuntman. put him in a box ,, light off a small firecracker(dynomite),, he stands up and waves.. if he still has his arm... 
Never a dull moment at JP's tracks.. always something wild and different happening.. 
John.. need a video of the "prerace" ceremonies on the Greenbriar raceway. and the helicopter spooling up for take off.. 
Later
Chris


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that is one heckova piece of engineering, the original posting showed the fire breathing, but if you read the comments below the video, the fire breathing part was edited out for time restraints.


----------



## slotcar64 (Jan 27, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It didn't breathe fire.


New Youtube video is up showing fire - search THOR 2.

Also a couple others with Monsteers & pullers, plus BigFoot V.... the worlds biggest, tallest, widest, heaviest HO Monster Truck (N gadge train engine, 1.75" low bounce model AIRPLANE tires = 10' tall 'land train' tires, will pull over 2 lbs.)

Have fun watching

John


----------

